# cheap traps for a begginner



## JD252438 (Feb 3, 2010)

Does anyone know of a place where i would be able to buy some cheap traps. I am only looking for enough to get started. Im not even shure what kind to get. I will e trying to trap *****, muskrats, yotes, fox, and maybe mink. If anyone has some advice as to which size traps (footholds and conibears) and to how i should set them. We have property in midland county on the salt river. There is a swamp with a peninsula and it is surrounded by hardwood trees. There is a large field with just field grass in it. _If anyone has some traps for sale that would be awesome. I was looking at gander mtn. today and footholds and 110 connies were 10 bucks each. Im not really looking to spend that much on traps. I am willing to buy new or used._


----------



## JD252438 (Feb 3, 2010)

i am also not trapping for money i am trapping for a hobbie. When i get older i will probably sell my furs i trap nut for now i am only wanting to trap fur that i can tan and keep for myself. Im not sure how many traps to get. My budget is between 75 to 125 dollars to get started.


----------



## r.rase78 (Feb 4, 2009)

hey man i just started this yr. 2 i got sum duke traps. i would suggest start w/ a half dozen duke 1.5s should cost u bout 30bucks and u can get a dozen 110 bodytraps 4 bout 35 dollars. have not set 4 yotes yet but i did pick up half dozen # 2s i paid 37bucks i got all mine from a supplier in akron but u could order from duke. i would check there website over a hundred bucks ships free i blieve. u will need stakes 2 i went with rerod but am probly gonna convert 2 cable stakes that would b a good route 4 u 2 go wit yotes 2 that way u dont have 2 add any double stake swivels also good luck man!


----------



## r.rase78 (Feb 4, 2009)

oh by the way them gander mt. prices r a rip off. and what r u goin 2 do wit fur?


----------



## JD252438 (Feb 3, 2010)

i am going to just tan it and keep it for myself of sell it to someone if they ask me for it. Im just starting out and i dont know of any fur buyers in midland and i dont think i will start selling them alot until the prices go up or when i get a car, but that will be awile as im only 13.


----------



## r.rase78 (Feb 4, 2009)

hey there it is awesome u want 2 get into trapping. i always wanted 2 when i was ur age 2. just never had the know how or sum 1 2 show me. now am older and with help of the net im gettin critters my 1st yr. it sounds 2 me ur in a pretty good **** area as well. i did not mention but u might want 2 try dogproof traps 4 ****. by the way u ever skin a critter. u should have sum 1 teach u how to put up fur. i think its quite fun myself. tanning can b very difficult and expensive. if u have freezer space u can freeze them whole some buyers i believe buy them like that.


----------



## JD252438 (Feb 3, 2010)

i have skinned squirrels and deer and have tanned squirrels. I have shot a **** with a shotgun i tried skinning it and it had so many holes in it you could put water in its mouth and it would would look like a water hose.


----------



## r.rase78 (Feb 4, 2009)

thats a good start. u can go on youtube and look things up like skinnin **** and fleshing **** and other critters. might b something 2 look at if u have not already.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

r.rase78 said:


> i got all mine from a supplier in akron


Ahh my old friend Duane ... great person right there.

JD ... 
I see from the pics in your photos that you appear to be a very accomplished outdoors person for your age ... that is great. Just keep in mind you will be learning entirely new skills and to take one step at a time. (well I thought I saw some photos last night ... maybe I looked at the wrong alblum?)

As Seldom suggested in another thread, the best thing you could do would be to concentrate on muskrats, raccoons and maybe even mink. For that I would suggest some 1.5 coils and some 110s as well. Once you start getting the hang of that, then in a year or two then start thinking about the canines.

You have to remember that you need to have a plan on what you are going to do with the critters once you catch them. Muskrats are pretty easy to put up ... as are mink. ***** on the other hand are very difficult to flesh, if you do not have the proper equipment. And they all must be fleshed before you could tan them. However, if you do get a **** or two ... there might just be a member here that is in your area that would help you get it put up correctly.

I would also suggest that you read the trappers education manual that Furminator posted the link to, in the other post. Very good info there. Also, read through the archives both here and on Trapperman.com ... lots of good info on muskrats, mink, and raccoons.

As far as trap sizes, here is a link to a thread on this subject in the archives here: http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=196452
As you can see there are a lot of opinions out there ... but if you read carefully you will see the similarities in the answers.

As far as buying traps .... I'm not sure who is selling traps over your way. Many of us will buy supplies from F&T. http://www.fntpost.com/ They have very good prices and reasonable shipping.


----------



## r.rase78 (Feb 4, 2009)

he has good prices 2. and is a very knowledgable trapper


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

r.rase78 said:


> hey there it is awesome u want 2 get into trapping. i always wanted 2 when i was ur age 2. just never had the know how or sum 1 2 show me. now am older and with help of the net im gettin critters my 1st yr. it sounds 2 me ur in a pretty good **** area as well. i did not mention but u might want 2 try dogproof traps 4 ****. by the way u ever skin a critter. u should have sum 1 teach u how to put up fur. i think its quite fun myself. tanning can b very difficult and expensive. if u have freezer space u can freeze them whole some buyers i believe buy them like that.


Trapping at 13 when i was a kid the buyer would buy the whole animal from me.


----------



## Trapper B (Oct 23, 2010)

JD I am in sanford, this is my first year trapping but my neighbor is a life long trapper who has taken me under his wing which has allowed me to learn alot in a short period of time. You are very close to us if you need some help just PM me and we will figure it out. From what you said in another post i believe we are trapping very close. Salt river area?

Anyway, Good Luck and again make sure you have a plan for exactly what your going to do with the fur when you get it cause you are going to get it.


----------

